# winamp skins ....



## gTenT (29. August 2002)

hi,

ich wollte mich mal im designen von nem winamp skin versuchen hab aber leider nur ein sehr seltsames programm gefunden und wüsste gern ob's n anständiges gibt und mit welchem proggi die so gemacht werden

thx & greetz skike


----------



## Rontz (29. Januar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials5590.html sollte fragen beantworten


----------

